# pc stürzt ab



## illuminatus26 (9. April 2006)

hallo zusammen.

gibt es ein programm das einen mehr oder weniger sagt was für einen pc-absturz verantwortlich ist?
habe das problem, dass sich mein rechner verabschiedet, sobald ich ein spiel spiele.
dabei ist eigentlich egal, um welches es sich handelt......
zum beispiel: pirates oder larry.
also keine besonders anspruchsvollen spiele.....
ich habe die grafikkarte im verdacht........
ansonsten läuft der rechner sehr gut........
danke


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (9. April 2006)

Stürzt er sofort ab? oder erst nach ner Weile?
Seit wann tritt das auf?
Wie alt ist die Grafikkarte und was für eine?
Kommt es NUR und wirklich AUSSCHLIEßLICH bei Spielen (also generell OpenGL bzw. D3D Anwendungen) vor?


----------



## Big-Daddy-S (9. April 2006)

Hängt er sich einfach auf?
Also irgendwann?


----------



## Caliterra (10. April 2006)

Hallo,

hast Du die neusten Grafiktreiber, Chipsatztreiber installiert.Sowie das neuste DirectX und oder Windowsupdates.

Du kannst in der Computerverwaltung im Ereignissprotokoll mal nachschauen ob dort Fehlermeldungen aufgeführt sind.


----------



## illuminatus26 (11. April 2006)

JuRrAsStOiL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Stürzt er sofort ab? oder erst nach ner Weile?
> Seit wann tritt das auf?
> Wie alt ist die Grafikkarte und was für eine?
> Kommt es NUR und wirklich AUSSCHLIEßLICH bei Spielen (also generell OpenGL bzw. D3D Anwendungen) vor?



Er stürzt erst nach ner Weile ab..........
Ist auch nicht so das man danach die Uhr stellen könnte. Es passiert einfach irgendwann.
Grafikkarte ist eine AOpen Aleous TI 4200 mit 64 MB.
Es paasiert ausschliesslich bei Spielen.
Surfen, Textverarbeitung, Bildbearbeitung, usw. alles kein Problem.


----------



## illuminatus26 (11. April 2006)

Caliterra hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hast Du die neusten Grafiktreiber, Chipsatztreiber installiert.Sowie das neuste DirectX und oder Windowsupdates.
> 
> Du kannst in der Computerverwaltung im Ereignissprotokoll mal nachschauen ob dort Fehlermeldungen aufgeführt sind.




Da habe ich nix gefunden..........


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (11. April 2006)

Gut.
Seit wann tritt das Problem denn auf und wie lange hast du die Karte schon?
Wenn das Problem erst seit kurzem Auftritt ist ein Hardwarefehler nicht auszuschließen.
Laß auch mal nen kompletten Virenscan laufen, die Teile sind für die unglaublichsten Fehler verantwortlich.


----------



## illuminatus26 (11. April 2006)

wenn ich mich recht entsinne seit dem ich die karte habe.............
virenscan läuft tääglich inklusive update............


----------



## Nemesis08 (11. April 2006)

Hallo erstmal,

Für welche Belastungen ist dein Netzteil ausgelegt?
Oder ist hat es vielleicht einen leichten Defekt?
Das selbe Probleme hatte ich auch, immer wenn ich ein Spiel aufgerufen habe
wollte mein Rechner nicht mehr!
Letzt endlich lag es aber am Netzteil.


----------



## illuminatus26 (11. April 2006)

350 Watt..........
Es ist neu. Hatte das Prob aber auch mit meinem alten.
Netzteil schliesse ich somit aus.....


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (11. April 2006)

Tjo, dann würde ich glatt sagen das die Graka nen Schaden hat. Tausch die mal aus (vielleicht haste ja noch eine rumliegen oder nen Kumpel hat eine über - am besten mit vergleichbarer Leistung) und schau mal ob dann weiterhin Abstüze auftreten. Spiele stellen die höchste Belastung für die Grafikkarte dar. Vielleicht hat der Chip was abbekommen oder ist schon ab Werk nicht ganz in Ordnung.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre die Temperatur. Schau mal zum Beispiel mit Everest, wie es um die Temperaturen steht und lass sie während du spielst protokollieren.
Wie sieht das Abstürzen denn aus? Friert er ein oder startet er einfach neu?


----------



## illuminatus26 (11. April 2006)

temperaturen war auch mein erster verdacht.
habe mir daraufhin ein neues gehäuse + heatpipe und diverse lüfter zugelegt......
liege bei normalbetrieb mit der cpu temp unter 40 °C. habe das gehäude offen und genügend platz um die grafikkarte herum......
der pc startet einfach neu......


----------



## klo (11. April 2006)

Hi

hatte das Problem auch schon mal hole die Grafikkarte mal Raus und Stabe sie andständig ab! dann und wenn nötig auch mainboard.

dann wieder ordentlich hinein stecken und schauen was passierst 

mfg klo


----------



## TheBigRI (11. April 2006)

Ich hatte so ein Problem auch mal mit meinem 64er 3500+. Schuld war das BIOS das einfach ein Update brauchte. Wenn das mit der Karte nicht klappt, versuch es mal mit dem BIOS. Ich habe mich kaputtgeärgert weil mich Ram, Board und CPU damals 650€ gekostet haben und es nicht funktionierte.

Falls du nen 64er hast versteht sich.


----------

